# Pancakes



## Steff (Mar 6, 2011)

Anyone going to be indulging in any? im buying betty crocker already made up mix for my son... im sure to have one just to say ive tryed it lol...


----------



## am64 (Mar 6, 2011)

can you make pancakes with wholemeal flour  we going have them with chilli con carne filling


----------



## Steff (Mar 6, 2011)

am64 said:


> can you make pancakes with wholemeal flour  we going have them with chilli con carne filling



Oh wow am that sounds awesome m m m .not to sure about wholemeal


----------



## Fandange (Mar 6, 2011)

Buckwheat pancakes all the way at our house - ricotta and spinach, bacon and maple syrup, lemon and sugar, roasted pumpkin, sage and lemon.....YUM!!! (Gluten free, home made and carb counted)


----------



## Steff (Mar 6, 2011)

Fandange said:


> Buckwheat pancakes all the way at our house - ricotta and spinach, bacon and maple syrup, lemon and sugar, roasted pumpkin, sage and lemon.....YUM!!! (Gluten free, home made and carb counted)



Im on my way to Oxfordshire


----------



## am64 (Mar 6, 2011)

my mum used to make savory pancakes (very 70's) some of her fillings included smoked haddock and blue cheese ...


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 6, 2011)

Not sure if I will get a away with pancakes and golden syrup this year.......but may manage a lemon and little bit of sugar one


----------



## Steff (Mar 6, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Not sure if I will get a away with pancakes and golden syrup this year.......but may manage a lemon and little bit of sugar one



yuk i just like mine plain always did, my son will have a sprinkle of sugar on his and the dog may want pedigree on his hehe


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 6, 2011)

Steffie said:


> yuk i just like mine plain always did, my son will have a sprinkle of sugar on his and the dog may want pedigree on his hehe



Mmmm! Savory pancakes!! Yum.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 6, 2011)

I have never ever ever had a savoury pancakeeek:


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 6, 2011)

Galettes rule!  There's a little place in calais which does lovely ones with tomato + onion and mushrooms in a cream sauce....   Wantwantwantwantwant!


----------



## macast (Mar 7, 2011)

when the kids were all at home I used to have pancake pancake day...... so main course evening meal was pancakes with a mince filling.... so would do homemade bolognese sauce with mince and chilli con carne....  sometimes would do strips of chicken breast in a sauce (not too adventurous as this was the 70s  lol).... and these were a knife and fork job.  then would do sweet pancakes served with syrup or lemon and sugar... all eaten with fingers   anyway I mentioned this to my grandson who I'm looking after this week and he loved the idea so.......... 

hoping I manage to complete the meal


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2011)

Hope all goes well Marcie!


----------



## macast (Mar 7, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hope all goes well Marcie!



thanks Northerner..... he was sick this morning.... so hopefully it is only a 'day' thing.  I'm guessing he is either 'scamming' me or he stayed up too late at the weekend and has got himself over-tired. (he is asleep now) his mum has gone away and I am in charge.... maybe I'm not doing such a good job 

gosh.... you wouldn't believe I brought up 5 kids would you?


----------



## fruitloaf (Mar 7, 2011)

Fandange said:


> Buckwheat pancakes all the way at our house - ricotta and spinach, bacon and maple syrup, lemon and sugar, roasted pumpkin, sage and lemon.....YUM!!! (Gluten free, home made and carb counted)



ohhh they sound tasty, got me started on a shopping list for tomorrow's supper


----------



## Steff (Mar 7, 2011)

Well left it to late and they had no betty crocker left so got greens golden syrup  pancake mix, luckily the sachets(sp?) are seperate cant stand sweet pancakes


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 7, 2011)

If I had pancakes I'd have candarel and lemon on them.


----------



## Monica (Mar 7, 2011)

There's no pancake day in Switzerland, but I was brought up on pancakes smeared with raspberry jam. Lemon and Sugar - YUK!!!!

But I guess, we'll be having pancakes for dessert tomorrow evening. Mine will be with raspberry jam of course


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a packet of Aunt Jemima American Buttermilk Pancake Mix, also a bottle of Aunt Jemima American Pancake Syrup, and you can bet that I am looking forward to my pancakes


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2011)

Does anyone ever eat them at any other time of the year? I always get the impression that they disappear from the national consciousness after Pancake Tuesday!


----------



## scanz (Mar 7, 2011)

I bought a pack of Aunt Bessie's frozen pancakes, but don't know what to have on/with them. I'd usually go for Lemon and Sugar, Golden Syrup or Chocolate sauce. I guess Lemon and Sweetener (Splenda) would be alright.



Northerner said:


> Does anyone ever eat them at any other time of the year? I always get the impression that they disappear from the national consciousness after Pancake Tuesday!


I sometimes have scotch pancakes instead of toast for breakfast, does that count?


----------



## Steff (Mar 7, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Does anyone ever eat them at any other time of the year? I always get the impression that they disappear from the national consciousness after Pancake Tuesday!



I have irish pancakes as a rare treat for brekkie


----------



## macast (Mar 7, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Does anyone ever eat them at any other time of the year? I always get the impression that they disappear from the national consciousness after Pancake Tuesday!



we used to have them quite a lot when the kids were at home.  but I usually only have them once or twice a year


----------



## scanz (Mar 8, 2011)

Just had my first pancake of the day with my breakfast, a savoury one - ham & cheese - YUM!


----------



## robert@fm (May 1, 2011)

Found this thread so as to get an early head start for next Shrove Tuesday.  Fortunately the friend with whom I sometimes share favours home-made ones, as opposed to shop-bought mix...



Fandange said:


> Buckwheat pancakes all the way at our house



Does one simply substitute buckwheat flour for wheat flour, or is there some trick?



scanz said:


> I sometimes have scotch pancakes instead of toast for breakfast, does that count?



Are they made with real Scotch?


----------



## HelenM (May 5, 2011)

I'm lucky as I can buy ready made galettes de sarrasin. (buckwheat pancakes). This thread prompted me to have one for lunch today. Local asparagus, a sprinkling of parmesan and an egg. Delicious, and for the carb concious about 18g carb.


----------

